# Party Time! So not ready...



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Me!! lol Our party is on the 27th and I have next to nothing done, I feel like I'm running around in circles  I usually get this way and stay this way until the guests start arriving but I am trying to be a little more laid back about it.

Just need to finish my main prop and then I'll feel better about it all!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine is actually on the 20th. I have the house decorated and ready. Just need to get more effects lighting (black lights, fog) Every year I find myself running around up until the last second. Then of course everyone arrives late.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine is the 27th, and I am definitely freaking out. My school schedule leaves me with practically no time to do everything, and I don't get anything in the way of help. I kind of find it fun to run around like a crazy person the day before the party though.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

My party is on the 27th also.....not really freaking out right now as all my food will be prepared ahead of time & I already took Friday off.......may also take Thursday off......


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine got bumped to the 13th and I am totally stressing....Sometimes I wonder why we put ourselves through this. I should be good on refreshments as it will all be done at party (concession booth) snow cones cotton candy and stuff...but I have a couple builds left to complete and COSTUMES, I swear the costumes will be the death of me, lol. That and the weather, I have planned for an outside party and just like last year I'm stressing big time, hopefully we get as lucky this year


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Meeeee! Another 27th party- I'm traveling for work the 9th through the 15th, and also every weekend up to the weekend before the party. Every spare minute is literally booked, and I STILL feel like I'm not going to have enough time! Boyfriend is going to have to step up and help pretty significantly this year. Eeps!


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

Me too! The 27th. I feel like I have got nothing done. We are not going to decorate until the day of. We have friends coming to help so that should be good.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am having mine oct 20th but am also having a girls adult themedparty the 6th.I have got out of the stressing over it.It will be fun no matter what as long as I have booze and dancing all is good.Lasy year I had 138 at my main party but I am cutting it this year hope to come in under 100.The girls party I expect around 30-40.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine is on the 20th and we have practically nothing ready. Meh...we will prepare a week before the party! With a toddler running around the house getting into everything, I'm not risking decorating early!!


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm freaking out. Mine is on the 13th and this will be the first one I've done and alot of people coming have never been to my house before either. So far I have the spiderwebs.....a few pieces here and there. My kitchen is Halloween all year round so it won't be too difficult. But I still have TONS to do and stressed because I want them to have so much fun they come back next year. I splurged and bought a couple life size and animated props, but everything else is DIY......thankfully my house is creepy enough on its own that will help with the "creepiness".


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine is the 27th and I will be out of town for the 2 weeks prior (WHAT WAS I THINKING!!). I am just now starting to pull everything out. My goal is to have everything decorated by next weekend. If not, I will REALLY be freaking out. My guest count keeps getting higher and higher everyday. AGGHHH!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

man, 27 days now... If only I didn't have a stupid job... but then I wouldn't be able to pay for anything. Catch 22...


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

So how's it going kids? I'm on travel now and driving myself crazy because I'm not at home working on party stuff. On top of which our household bank account just overdrew because we miscalculated on some bills. Please tell me I'm not the only one that's this stressed.

/stuck in a hotel in Cincinnati, stress binging on candy corn and hard cider...


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm stressed because of one major reason. All I have put up is the fence. My wife lost her father last week so it just not would have been right to put up anything until after the funeral Sat. Pretty morbid to have family coming over afterwards anf have tombstones and other props in the yard. I'll start Sunday once everyone is gone. Tough time but she's has has told me to get with it after all have gone.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry hon, that's terrible. Yeah, I agree, best to wait in that situation, I'm glad your lady is planning to move ahead though, I know for me, it would make me feel worse not to do the whole halloween thing in a situation like that. Internet hugs if you want them, I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

My party is next Saturday and I pretty much have the inside and outside all decorated. I already bought the lighting and tried it out and it looks awesome. The only thing I have to do not is get the food and alcohol. 
I am having a last minute Halloween party tomorrow for my step kids, niece, nephew, and some neighbors kids. Luckily, everyone is pitching in and helping with this last minute party. It's basically going to be a watered down version of next weeks party.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

So sorry Deadview 

I am officially completely unprepared! It has been so ghastly hot here that I just couldn't get into the spirit, and now I'm certain I have to cut out half of my "to-do" list if I am going to be ready. This Friday the 19th is my Ghoul's Night Out party---just the ladies and they all bring dishes to shares so that is not as stressful, but next Saturday is the big adult party and I already have 60 rsvp's the week before and none of my themed decor/props are done. PANIC!!!!


----------



## sixsixzero (Oct 2, 2012)

My party is on the 19th. I have the outside done (almost....dang wind and rain). My living room is almost complete, hallway done, kitchen done, bathroom done and garage is coming along nicely. My biggest downfall is I keep adding projects to my to do list, so it seems like I have a ton to do still. This is the first party my fiance and I are having since moving into our new home. 
I should have most everything done by wed, then cleaning the house thurs, and doing all my last minute setup on fri before everyone gets here. 
I am very pleased how its all coming along, just have to finalize my lighting and fog situation out front. 
Hope everyone gets their decorating done on time and has a blast of a halloween!!! Happy hauntings!

I will post pics after the party, I hope to see everyone else's homes, so I can get more Ideas for next year.
Heres what I have done to the house....
Front yard- Graveyard and the front of house is set to look like a funeral parlor.
Garage- Dungeon type setting, stone walls, ghosts, spiders, flickering candles and lights, bubbling mister cauldren. I also used some of a Spirit Halloween display I aquired to build a small haunted house inside the garage. Looks reeeeally cool.
Kitchen- Butcher Bones Bloody Meatmarket, body parts and sharp (fake) utensils everywhere. Creepy fridge cover, and more blood and guts. 
Hallway- Wooded graveyard scene, all the way down on both sides.
Living room- Gothic Mansion scene, flickering candles, webs, creepy cloth, Grandfather clock, old dress form, creepy pics all over.....
Bathroom- bloody scene, toilet grabber, bloody shower curtain and towels, blood border, custom bloody mary mirror, red lighting.

All in all, I am very pleased. I just hope everyone that comes to the party is just as stoked as I am!!!!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I literally bolted upright out of bed at 4am, this morning, in a panic. I somehow realized in my sleep that I was no where near ready for our 27th date.. I got the booze today, my daughter is putting together some of the prizes right now, lol. Our costumes are done. I have no food planned, or decorations. Sigh..


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

My party is the 27th and I don't have much done, either. We're expecting around 50 people. We'll plan to have the house decorated by next weekend. It's at this time that I usually find it helpful to remember that my guests don't have the high expectations for a Halloween party that those of us in this forum have! We all get inspired by what we see others doing in the forum, but the average party guest isn't coming to your party with grandiose ideas about what it's going to entail. They wanna eat, drink, and socialize while enjoying everyone else's costumes! Remember, most people don't even have the CONFIDENCE to host a party, so you're already a hit with your guests for giving them the opportunity to attend one! Remember, it's a party, and YOU'RE supposed to enjoy it, too, so RELAX!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

tgoodman said:


> My party is the 27th and I don't have much done, either. We're expecting around 50 people. We'll plan to have the house decorated by next weekend. It's at this time that I usually find it helpful to remember that my guests don't have the high expectations for a Halloween party that those of us in this forum have! We all get inspired by what we see others doing in the forum, but the average party guest isn't coming to your party with grandiose ideas about what it's going to entail. They wanna eat, drink, and socialize while enjoying everyone else's costumes! Remember, most people don't even have the CONFIDENCE to host a party, so you're already a hit with your guests for giving them the opportunity to attend one! Remember, it's a party, and YOU'RE supposed to enjoy it, too, so RELAX!



Such wise words!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Our party is on the 30th, and I still need to give the house a thorough cleaning. I would also like to find the bloody footprints I had last year to place on the floor leading to the bathroom. Our ,living room is decorated but I have not done anything in the bath yet. 

My menu is decided upon but the shopping, baking and cooking have not begun for it yet. All that stuff will begin next week.


----------

